# Boiler Pressure Gauge



## Floss

Hi, I've just had a new Appartamento. The packaging looks like it's had a hard life in transit so I just wanted to be sure everything was working as it should be.

The pressure gauge on the machine machine when fully warmed up will go to just below 1 bar, then over about 30 seconds drop to about 0.7 bar, I'll hear the boiler come on, and it'll go back to just under 1 bar, where it immediately starts to drop again.

Is this right? From what I've read I got the impression that the gauge should be more static at just under 1 bar.

Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hi @Floss, that's absolutely normal. The machine has a Pressure stat, which monitors the pressure inside the boiler to be of X. The thing is with them is that it has a deadband of about 0.1 bar each way. For example, If the pressure from the factory was set to 0.8 bar, the cycle will be as follows:

- 0.7bar: Heating element turns on (lower limit of the dead band);

- Pressure will climb to 0.9 bar and the element will turn off (high limit of

the dead band)

Giving an average pressure inside the boiler of 0.8 bar.

You will notice that the Pstat will also click in the process (From memory, as it reaches the top limit of the dead band)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Floss

Nice one, cheers.


----------



## Kahweol

Sounds about right - the temperature of water exiting the machine will be perfectly stable due to the thermal mass of the group. I personally prefer the concept of a pressurestat rather than the PIDs Rocket are placing on some of the HX's these days.

Gotta stick with the old school


----------

